# Parts For A 1946? Schwinn



## Steve Chaffin (Aug 27, 2016)

We have restored what we think is a 1946 Schwinn bike for my mother-in-law.  She remembers getting it when she was 14 so that would make it 1946.  It is serial number C31756.  We need a reflector and a head-badge for it but are not sure what style would be appropriate.  Also, she remembers it coming with a speedometer.  Is such a vintage part available?  Finally, the catalog pictures shows the bike with a chromed front truss.  Are these available?  Any help from out there would be appreciated.

And, no, at 84 she is not going to be riding it,  but her great-grandkids probably will.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Got a pic? V/r Shawn


----------



## Steve Chaffin (Aug 28, 2016)

Here is a picture.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Just curious where is the serial # located? Technically the bike is not restored so I wouldn't sweat the correct reflector. You can buy a repo Schwinn reflector. The truss rods and bracket are not difficult either but I was thinking that early they may have had a different for? As far as the head badge goes if the bike is before about '52 it could have any number of badges that would be correct. What is the hole spacing  for the badge? Once you determine this finding a badge will be easy. V/r Shawn


----------



## Steve Chaffin (Aug 30, 2016)

The serial number is on the bottom of the kick stand.  Also there is a number on the spindle -- H502 -- but I am not sure what significance that has.
I am not sure about the whole spacing as the bike is 450+ miles away.  I can get the exact figure but I would guess rather small holes arranged vertically, about 2-3 inches apart.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2016)

I see where I left the "k" off "fork". I believe the early post war bikes had the truss rod standoffs on the fork? Schwinn used a couple of different hole spacing for badges which is why I asked that question. Until you determine the hole spacing you won't know what badge will fit. V/r Shawn


----------



## Steve Chaffin (Sep 19, 2016)

I am sorry it has taken so long to reply.  The holes in the head are vertical and 2.25 inches apart.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 20, 2016)

I've kept a running list of Schwinn badge spacings, and the only one that I have listed at 2 1/4" (I assume that's what you meant) is the OOH- Our Own Hardware badge, a midwest hardware store, used pre and post war. And...I just sold one, fresh out. I probably have truss rods and clip tho', message me if you're interested.

Darcie


----------



## Steve Chaffin (Sep 29, 2016)

I would like the truss rod, the rear refector, and, when you get some in, the head badge that you are currently out of.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 29, 2016)

Steve Chaffin said:


> I would like the truss rod, the rear refector, and, when you get some in, the head badge that you are currently out of.




Steve- will private message you. Better that way.
Darcie


----------

